# yellow river bass



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm looking to do some bass fishing on yellow river in the holt/harold area. With the summer heat coming on i thought I might try some deeper spots in Grime's lake since they will probably go deeper as it heats up. From talking to a few people though I am starting to think I should stay away from Grime's and stay in the current. Does anyone have pointers on this. Any suggestions on lures would be helpful as well. Just starting to get back into the swing of things as far as bass are concerned so any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Current. Slews are best winter and spring. May catch a few in grimes but I wouldn't plan a trip there personally.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I like top water in sloughs early, like daylight early, then I fish the river. I just hit ever hole that might have a bass, but breaks in the current around cover is mostly where the fish will be. Also at times in the river a good bass will lay off the bank just behind a small piece of cover that breaks the current and ambush prey.

In my experiences on YR if you can't catch them on a trick worm or creature bait like baby brush hog, crankbait, or spinnerbaits they're just not biting. Buzz baits and top water prop baits are good early and late during this time of year. I like bright colors when it's stained and a more natural look when it's low and clear...good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah from what I've gathered I wanted to try a buzzbait first thing in the morning and if i happen to come across any deep spots I have a couple crank baits or jigs I was gonna try. Thought I might start at the end of stick creek by grime's. Probably fish that some. I heard it was kinda swift then work my way back down river and work the cover. I saw someone talking about not having much luck on stick creek. Anyone else have a different experience there?


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

*yellow/dead rivers*

Spent 8.5 hours fishing in my kayak this weekend. Ended up with 17 bass (11 between 12-16 inches) and 12 stumpknockers (7 big ones). I dont usually like to mess with bait, so all were caught on 6-inch Purple worm with curley tail texas-rigged with no weight. I tried a spinner and crankbait, but didn't have any luck on them. Like the guy said above, you just have to throw it in any/all fishy-looking spots. Water in Dead river was muddy on Sunday and couldn't get many to bite, so put in Yellow river on the south side of 87 bridge and headed east up into that lake area. The bass in there were just a little deeper out. Gotta really fish slow when you go weightless. Hope this helps and good-luck!


----------

